# Paint for 675 SL 2007



## Joris (Apr 7, 2008)

We need some paint for the above model. 
The van is two tone and the names of the paints give by Hymer are Cristal Silver and Eloxal Silver. We have visited Bad Waldsee and this was the best they could come up with although they were very helpful in all other areas. 
What we need are the code numbers, manufacturer, and where to buy the paint. Has anybody had any problems locating paint?
We would be most grateful for any help.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

There is a company in Cannock, Staffs...
Cannock resprays.. They specialise in motorhome repairs and do work for the insurance companies. Did a great job on our smashed scout..
As the name suggests they also do paint work,,, Worth a try..
01543 572686

website


----------

